
Ask HN: What is your personal Murphy Law tech quote? - i6mi6
It is simple to make something complex, and complex to make it simple.
======
philpem
If a given component is poka-yoke and can only be installed one way, some
manager will find a way to force it in upside down during a customer demo
while swearing point-blank that they did it right and the line-operator was
wrong to scrap off the now-ruined part.

